# roll over switch



## drtyTshrt

How good is shaking this thing to get it to work or reset,and when do you know if you need to buy a new one. 

I checked the volts going to it from the harness(4.8v) but can not seem to really understand how to check the volts coming from the switch itself(something about a delay and special leads for the volt meter).

Anyhow this weekend I rolled it on its side in a water hole and sucked up a ton of water. It is the second time it has been on its side but the first time it was dry and it fired right back up.

I am getting spark and have went through the recovery process it just will not fire up.


----------



## phreebsd

make sure you put it back on the right way up. with the key on, if you flip the kill switch on and off twice real fast that will reset it.


----------



## Metal Man

You sure its the switch? 

I'm sure you cleaned the carbs really good.

You could be losing compression from a stuck ring. That happens sometimes with sunk kawie V Twins. Not always though.

Pour a little oil down each cylinder to help build up compression and see if it starts.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I was just fixin to try the oil trick, thanks, back in a bit.


----------



## drtyTshrt

Did the oil trick and while I was spinning it over with the plug boots off I see it sparking through the boot. It is cracked. the dang things are $25.00 apiece and I bet I need 2.

Ya recon This is keeping it from firing? Maybe jumping through the crack to the outside of the cyclnder wall?

Probally need to go ahead and get 2 coils while I'm buying.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I swapped my roll over switch to my friends wheel and it fired right up. Put his on my wheel and got nothing.
I cleaned everything, carbs, crankcase vent tubes, new plugs,new battery before the weekend ride and I'm getting spark. I just guess it is not strong enough.
I have not been inside the CVT yet but there should not be anything holding me back in there should there?


----------



## wood butcher

the plug boot are not worth it . i am using 8mm accel wires on mine and it runs better i think


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:agreed: wood butcher has the best possible setup , there is no resistor in his plug wires:rockn: his spark prob looks like a mig welder !


----------



## josh88

yea did the same thing to mine. runs alot better. also has an easier and smoother idle. the mods really easy. can be done for almost nothing.


----------



## phreebsd

wood butcher you should document your mod


----------



## drtyTshrt

yeah I wasjust fixin to ask where the parts came from and what he did. I was going to the auto store today and look around.

I still have not gotten fired up yet. I'm getting spark and good fuel. I even tried starter fluid.
I have a compression checker I just can not find the 10mm adapter sold seperatly.


----------



## qwackhead

if you tried starting fluid and it didnt hit then your not getting spark just because it sparks out of the hole dosent mean its sparking under compression this can trick you sometimes if your plug boot is cracked it is prolly jumping to the head and not across the plug gap and when you take the plug out it is too far to jump so it fires the plug.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

phreebsd said:


> wood butcher you should document your mod


 That mod has been floating around for a while ,but nobody really thinks anything about it, all it takes is two automotive spark plugs and two spark plug wires ,cut off the distributor end of the wires and screw on the factory coils,install the new plugs and your done


----------



## 650Brute

First I have heard of this.... "Mod"

Tell more


----------



## wood butcher

yea this was not my idea it came from MIMB on post i read and i think it was hondarecoverymans post so i cant take any credit for it , but i do believe it works better than the stock plug. that why i was so eager to give my stockers to phree and masher . any leg up i can get on those 750's


----------



## 1bigforeman

I have the red NGK plug wires. One of mine got burned on the exhaust and there is no way I was buying another stock at those prices...


----------



## drtyTshrt

I got it running earlier last week. I bought a Accell plug wire kit fot $15.00 and cut it in half and mabe two wires. I used the plug boot that came with the kit and just screwed a top on to my NGK plug. I had one plug boot that was good. Anyhow it woiuld not fire off because I had to much stuff(diesel fuel,sea foam,Marvel Mystery Oil)on top of the cylinder. It took allot of spinning and fire from my new wires to gt it going. I did a new carb trick also and that thing is QUICK to respond.


----------



## wood butcher

well what is the trick


----------



## drtyTshrt

I have mentioned the trick to a couple people on here through PM but they did not agree with what I did so I am kinda heisatant to say. I have riden twice since doing this but made a little adjustment this weekend and was really impressed. If you want to know I will discuss it out loud, If enough are interested, or you can PM me.


----------



## cojack

drtyTshrt said:


> I have mentioned the trick to a couple people on here through PM but they did not agree with what I did so I am kinda heisatant to say. I have riden twice since doing this but made a little adjustment this weekend and was really impressed. If you want to know I will discuss it out loud, If enough are interested, or you can PM me.


:thinking:hummmmm, tell us more...???


----------



## josh88

yea i wanna know, whatd you do? polish the slides, cut the springs come one man fill us in?


----------



## drtyTshrt

I mentioned this to two poeple on here but they were not impressed,but it was to late I had already done it. They mentioned something about loss of vaccum. I trimmed the wings and drilled holes in them to lighten them up. I figured the lighter the better for throttle responce. I was happy at first because nothing bad happened. but then I moved my E clip from the 4th to the 5th slot and the throttle responce got really good. I have Dyno jet 140 fr 144 rear. I am now going to fab a teflon piece to insert in the slots that the wings ride in to try to increase the vaccum if in fact I did lose some. I marked the slides inside the carb throte to give me a reference on how much to trim and drilled the holes in a honeycomb like pattern. I am not done with this experiment so I will keep you up to date if you would like.

As far as polishing the slides I get what we call micro mesh from here at work and it goes from 1800 grit to 12000 grit so Yeah I would say I polished my slides also.


----------



## cojack

thanks for opening up...lol (know it may be hard at times)...
but on a real note hope to hear how the Final outcome will be


----------



## Derekfife19

I have a 2010 brute 750 and all it will do is crank up for 3 seconds and die . Change fuel pump still doing the same


----------

